# i have some space on BOB server...



## a111087 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, as title says, I have like 50MB on our school BOB server and I want to do a simple website there.
I did try to install local server on my PC at home (with something like EasyPHP). And I was able to set up SQL database and MiniBB forum.  It took me a few hours too figure out how, but now all is working fine.
The problem is that I don't know how to do the same thing on BOB server. They say that you can do pages with PHP, but when I try to use view page with PHP code in it, browser either ignores code or simply shows the source code of file - meaning PHP code isn't being executed.

I'm lost. I don't know how to go about "installing" PHP and SQL on that server when all access I got is access to my files via FTP.
You can take a look at my current home page http://bob.ivytech.edu/~adyagiler/thing.php
if you will also take a look at that page's source code, you will see my attempt at PHP coding.  I'm 100% know that this code is without errors, but you need "something else" to execute it... So, what am I missing?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have never used PHP before.  A quick look at PHP syntax and it looks like you screwed up!


```
<? echo "checking PHP" ?>
<?php
echo "working";
?>
```

Looks like you forgot to make the first tag <?php.  So corrected it would be:


```
<?[COLOR="Red"]php [/COLOR]echo "checking PHP" ?>
<?php
echo "working";
?>
```


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

O whoops I just figured it out!



> Note: The file must have a .php extension. If the file has a .html extension, the PHP code will not be executed.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 23, 2009)

^ the problem is, it makes no difference... (still doesn't work)


----------



## Disparia (Sep 23, 2009)

Not much you can do on your end if source code is being displayed, it indicates that php is either not installed or misconfigured. Ask yer admin.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Not much you can do on your end if source code is being displayed, it indicates that php is either not installed or misconfigured. Ask yer admin.



yeah, i asked them, but they are slow to respond, so i thought i would ask you guys

Well, i will let you know if i have anything new

\/ .php4 and 5 don't do anything either


----------



## Disparia (Sep 23, 2009)

Bribes work wonders on admins 

Long shot, but I thought of a third choice if you wanted to try something while waiting: make test.php4, and test.php5 files, put in an echo or whatever, and see if either of them work.

Normally just ".php" is used, though sometimes you'll find multi-version setups that make you specify.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 23, 2009)

it took them over an hour to ask me if file had php extension


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 24, 2009)

... The server is not rendering the php code. Even on index.php (which is his minibb board).

The server does not support PHP at this time go ask the admins in person.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 24, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> ... The server is not rendering the php code. Even on index.php (which is his minibb board).
> 
> The server does not support PHP at this time go ask the admins in person.



I wish I could ask them in person. I'm taking classes online, so e-mail is the only way (they don't even give me a phone number, probably afraid that i will abuse it ).  
By the way, while we are on topic of miniBB, i think the whole miniBB forum thing isn't going to work anyway, since mySQL isn't supported either (this time, it's officially not supported). But i found another very nice little chat, but it still requires PHP support, so i will not drop this case until i get it to work. This school project costs 250 point!  (... thats is a lot of points in that class)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 24, 2009)

The server definitely isn't parsing the PHP code.  Something is wrong server-side.  If that server doesn't have PHP installed, best sticking to HTML.

The standard for testing PHP is:

```
<?php echo phpinfo(); ?>
```
It will tell you what version of PHP is installed (if any), what extensions are installed, etc.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 24, 2009)

well, here is that i got from admin


> Not sure about the mysql. I have tried even simplier code than you were
> using to no avail. Does not seem to be supported at this time.


 :shadedshu -  is all i have to say


----------

